# Reflash for 01 S4 Good Idea?



## Ephrum (May 15, 2008)

Thinking about getting a flash but not sure if its a good idea, any suggestions? Good idea or not? if so where? any big risks?


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Reflash for 01 S4 Good Idea? (Ephrum)*

i recommend revo... you can get a demo load and drive it for 5 hours drive time to see how you like it...


----------



## Ephrum (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Reflash for 01 S4 Good Idea? (2035cc16v)*

thanks for the recommedation. where is revo or where can i find that flash


----------



## project lil ugly (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Reflash for 01 S4 Good Idea? (2035cc16v)*

I have a 2001 s4 and how much is that demo revo flash ?


----------



## The_Critic (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Reflash for 01 S4 Good Idea? (Ephrum)*

How many mile on it?


----------



## project lil ugly (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Reflash for 01 S4 Good Idea? (The_Critic)*

well im in canada i have about 130,000 km on the car


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Reflash for 01 S4 Good Idea? (project lil ugly)*

Do you have the funds to replace the Turbo's if needed?
If not and considering the mileage, I would't recommend chipping the car.
If your ready for K04's, then go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2000audis4 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Reflash for 01 S4 Good Idea? (GLS-S4)*

130km is minor the car is barley broken in, thats only 81250 miles.
i think u would be fine and go giac


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Reflash for 01 S4 Good Idea? (2000audis4)*

My pass side stock turbo failed at 70K KMs, car was chipped for 15K KMs with proper warm ups / cool downs.
Suggest "be prepared" to replace Turbo's if chipping at 130K KMs, that is all.


----------

